# Need help to identify. Its 48" wide.



## dfbroxy (Aug 29, 2021)

Bought this finishing mower a month ago and need new blades. Dont let color fool you its been painted many times. Its a 4 footer with left hand discharge. CCW blades 18 3/4"L blades. If you could identify with a part number that would be a tremendous help


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First off, I'd remove the top strap and replace it with a chain. Finish mowers need to articulate with the terrain and the way it's set up, that isn't happening. Secondly, go to Agri-Supply's website www.agrisupply.com and compare your blade size and rotation direction as well as mounting hole diameter and shape to their as well as offset to their Oregon replacement charts. they stock every blade made for just about every mower.


----------



## dfbroxy (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you so much for your reply and especially for the link. I googled finish mower blades and spent hours looking but didnt see this at all. Im going there to check there now.


----------

